# Anyone remember ginger?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

BBC News - Couple convicted of abandoning dog in Weymouth

£100......that's not a punishment. :


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just give up with this Country!!
Seems like you can do anything and just get away with it.

Thank fully Ginger now has a loving Home., Sadly it's not always a happen ending for some.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow !thats a great deterrent isnt it-£100!
No wonder animal cruelty is rife in this country.
Glad the dog now has a happy home-the outcome could have been a far different story.
Maureen


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

£100 is pathetic


----------

